# Most-celebrated, spirited & awesome locations/events



## Loogs (Sep 7, 2009)

Are there any locations where the Halloween spirit is just overflowing, with perhaps special annual events, festivals & celebrations, & everybody seems to be into it? Places which really have Halloween goin' on? Or single Halloween events that are so ridiculous & awesome, you've got to experience them at least once?

Is there any nonfictional "Warren Valley, Ohio" (à la _Trick 'r Treat_) which actually does have a large, multiple-day celebration? I've always wondered this as the film has become a cherished classic 

I was going to tie this into my "trick-or-treat traffic" thread, but perhaps it's worthy to discuss on its own. So let's hear it, the places & events worth checking out?


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Salem, MA comes to mind (as do events like Universal Studios' Halloween Horror Nights, Knott's Scary Farm, etc.).


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Def Halloween Horror Nights at Universal


----------

